# Orvis Hydros or Lamson Guru



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking for a 8 weight reel to replace my sage 2280. It wasn’t a pretty site last time I used it and hooked a Bonefish. Don’t need anything pretty, just functional and that will last. Mainly for bonefish, snook, small tarpon and reds. Any other recommendations welcome.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Tibor back country. Great 8wt reel at a decent price. I've also got the 3tand tf-70. It's an awesome little reel and cheaper then the orvis or lamson. I think backwater caught a monster cobia on one.


----------



## TGuido52 (Jan 26, 2018)

Ive fished my Orvis Hydros extensively and landed bones, tarpon, snook, and reds. For the price the Hydros is hard to beat.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

+1 on the Hydros as an excellent value. That said, I have not tried the other reels mentioned so I can’t compare. If you’re not going to need maximum backing capacity or retrieval speed (e.g., for reds and snook) you can generally get by with one size smaller on these reels and have a lighter outfit (if that matters to you).


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

+2 on the Hydros. Great reel for the price.


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a Lamson Speedster and LiteSpeed...both have been bulletproof reels for me doing everything from all inshore species to nearshore Bonita.


----------



## carpnasty (Apr 11, 2018)

+3 on the hydros


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Anything besides the lamson. Seen 3-4 of them have the spools fall off while fighting a fish as the plastic screw cap that holds the drag cog( for lack of a better term) comes loose if not checked religiously. When the spool falls off it takes the cap with it and cog normally falls out into the water or into the boat and your stuck hand lining a fish. 

Also had a buddy new to saltwater fishing caught one of his first nice bonefish and got his first knuckle buster when this happened the reel crank snapped off when it hit his hand.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have the lamson guru and speedster and I really like both of them! My favorite is now a second hand Hatch Gen 1 though.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

I have had Lamson reels for years dating back to a Radius that still performs well. I like the Litespeed best but don't think it performs any better than my Guru. I need to cull an 8 WT reel to make room for a lighter reel for a new 7 WT, sent you a PM


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Anything besides the lamson. Seen 3-4 of them have the spools fall off while fighting a fish as the plastic screw cap that holds the drag cog( for lack of a better term) comes loose if not checked religiously. When the spool falls off it takes the cap with it and cog normally falls out into the water or into the boat and your stuck hand lining a fish.
> 
> Also had a buddy new to saltwater fishing caught one of his first nice bonefish and got his first knuckle buster when this happened the reel crank snapped off when it hit his hand.


Happened to me. From internet research, it seems its a bigger problem for those of us that right hand retrieve. When set up that way, the nut loosens up when line is going out. I returned mine and ended up with a Ross Evo R Salt, but the guy at my local shop says if you put a dot of lock-tite on the nut it solves the issue.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Happened to me. From internet research, it seems its a bigger problem for those of us that right hand retrieve. When set up that way, the nut loosens up when line is going out. I returned mine and ended up with a Ross Evo R Salt, but the guy at my local shop says if you put a dot of lock-tite on the nut it solves the issue.


Tx Whip how do you like the Ross. I’m looking to get a new 9 weight reel and was fondling one at my local shop. They look well made with a good drag but that drag knob seems odd. Just curious because I’m debating trying a new product or sticking with the good ol’ nautilus.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

To the OP get the Orvis and leave the Lamsons for the freshwater trout guys. The Lamsons aren’t that good when you are dealing with fish that regularly need drag.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Colby0303 said:


> I have a Lamson Speedster and LiteSpeed...both have been bulletproof reels for me doing everything from all inshore species to nearshore Bonita.


Light Speed for me. I know some have problems but mine have never given me a min of trouble. There is on on EBay 3.5 that at 55$ with 6#line


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I own a slightly older version of both reels -- the Hydros LA V (10wt) and the Guru HD 3 (7wt), but sadly haven't tested either of them on any drag screamers like albies or bones -- all the fish I've caught on those reels have been redfish, trout, and small jacks. In fact, I've only had one fish take me into my backing, and that was on the Orvis.

Still, they've been on lots of trips with me and both seem to be holding up well with the saltwater air/water exposure. The startup drag on the Lamson might just *barely* stick if I forget to back the drag off and let it sit for a few weeks unused, but that feeling is gone once you strip the line out and readjust the drag. It's a non-issue if I store it with the drag loose. The Orvis doesn't go on as many trips at the Lamson, but it's still acting perfectly. For what it's worth, my first 3 bonefish were on a guide's Lamson Liquid reel down in the Bahamas. It looked a little beat, but I can't imagine how many bonefish have been put on that reel, and it's one of the cheaper ones in the Lamson lineup.

I've never experienced any issues whatsoever with either reel, but the Orvis feels like a much more refined reel and the Lamson looks like it would be more durable. Some of that is probably due to the finish (gold Orvis vs grey Lamson) rather than the reel itself, though.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Tx Whip how do you like the Ross. I’m looking to get a new 9 weight reel and was fondling one at my local shop. They look well made with a good drag but that drag knob seems odd. Just curious because I’m debating trying a new product or sticking with the good ol’ nautilus.


Love it. It's the 9/10 on my Louisiana winter Redfish rod. I'm looking at maybe getting another one for the new Scott Meridian 8wt I just bought, but I might buy a Nautilus because I've always wanted to try one.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I did land another bone today on my sage 2280. For now it seems to be doing the job but haven’t hooked a big boi yet, that I know off. Did get broke off by one but not sure how big. Leaning toward Hydros at this point. Do wish they were made in USA though.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> I did land another bone today on my sage 2280. For now it seems to be doing the job but haven’t hooked a big boi yet, that I know off. Did get broke off by one but not sure how big. Leaning toward Hydros at this point. Do wish they were made in USA though.


If you want something made in USA then you could look at the Galvan Torque which can be had for about $150 more and is a nice reel.


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I was happy with my old Lamson Litespeed so I got a newer model.
I have used them offshore with False Albies and Tuna. 
The strong drag was tested on these hard running fish.
Very impressed so I am thinking of getting rid of my Tibor.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Love my hydros +4

Had a Spaniard take me way into the backing on 5weight the other day. 

Lots of smooth runs and on the fly adjustments. No issues.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

tunataker said:


> I was happy with my old Lamson Litespeed so I got a newer model.
> I have used them offshore with False Albies and Tuna.
> The strong drag was tested on these hard running fish.
> Very impressed so I am thinking of getting rid of my Tibor.


So I’m thinking of getting the Litespeed IV 3 for my 8 weight and the Litespeed IV 2 for my 6 weight. Do you know if the backing is really 200yds plus on the Litespeed 3 with a bonefish taper line?


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> So I’m thinking of getting the Litespeed IV 3 for my 8 weight and the Litespeed IV 2 for my 6 weight. Do you know if the backing is really 200yds plus on the Litespeed 3 with a bonefish taper line?


I would not consider any reel under 4 inch diameter for an 8 Wt - get the LS 3.5 for the 8 Wt.
I found myself on a boat fishing for Albies last summer when I lost my 12 Wt line to a large fish.
The only other rod I had was my 8 Wt beach snook rig with an intermediate line on the Litespeed 4. That is when I found out what the LS4 and my NRX 8 Wt can really do. 

The specs on those reels are accurate. Just add 30-40% more for braid backing.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

tunataker said:


> I would not consider any reel under 4 inch diameter for an 8 Wt - get the LS 3.5 for the 8 Wt.
> I found myself on a boat fishing for Albies last summer when I lost my 12 Wt line to a large fish.
> The only other rod I had was my 8 Wt beach snook rig with an intermediate line on the Litespeed 4. That is when I found out what the LS4 and my NRX 8 Wt can really do.
> 
> The specs on those reels are accurate. Just add 30-40% more for braid backing.


Good point. I ended up pulling the trigger on the 3 and the 2. 2 reels for $400, not bad. Only reason I went with 3 instead of 3.5 is because I am only putting 200 yds of backing anyways.


----------



## flyfishingvet (Jul 2, 2018)

Own Hydros, Lamson litespeed and an Allen Kraken. Hydros and Kraken are my two go-to reels. The lamson reels are heavy to me. 

Plus that citron Hydros on an 8wt H3D is just flat out good looking


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

In the past, I've not had good luck with Lamson reels, especially with big fish like tarpon. I'm sure they've come a long ways since. So if I happen to be fishing with one inshore, I wouldn't have a problem with it. But I don't think I would trade off a Tibor for a Lamson. 

Yes, as GG34 said, I do like the 3-Tand for the money. Yes I know, they are not as sexy as some other reels out there, but very functional. I want to love the Lamsons since I like the looks of them. I know many people that have had very good luck with them, but others who hadn't. So personally, I don't trust them to actually own one again these days. But if you invited me to fish with you and to fish with one of your rods and it happen to have a Lamson on it, I'd have no problems or second thoughts to fishing with it. 

The Hydros is a decent little reel for the money and is plenty enough reel for inshore stuff with what you are looking for.

But when it comes to real drag screamers (big bones, perms, tarpon, big jacks, offshore pelagics), I look for quality reels with refined drags. Otherwise, we can get away with a reel that can just hold line cause with most inshore species, you can just hand line them in. 

Listen Str8-Six, don't worry about what I said. Congrads on your reel purchases and go fish them and have fun with them with no worries. If something happens to them, just simply send them back and I'm sure they'll fix them properly under warranty, which they all (all the reel mfgs) do. 

May the "Tight lines Gods" be upon you! 

Ted


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Backwater said:


> In the past, I've not had good luck with Lamson reels, especially with big fish like tarpon. I'm sure they've come a long ways since. So if I happen to be fishing with one inshore, I wouldn't have a problem with it. But I don't think I would trade off a Tibor for a Lamson.
> 
> Yes, as GG34 said, I do like the 3-Tand for the money. Yes I know, they are not as sexy as some other reels out there, but very functional. I want to love the Lamsons since I like the looks of them. I know many people that have had very good luck with them, but others who hadn't. So personally, I don't trust them to actually own one again these days. But if you invited me to fish with you and to fish with one of your rods and it happen to have a Lamson on it, I'd have no problems or second thoughts to fishing with it.
> 
> ...


I’ll report back on how they do. I don’t see how it could be worse than my sage 2280 which I’ve caught fish on for 10 plus years now. I problem is that I get impatient with all this comparing and just buy so I can go fishing. My favorite thing about the Lamson is the drag sound. My sage is silent and kind of annoying when a fish is taking line. My experience with the Behemoth($130) during tarpon season has proved that there are good reels out there for less than $250. If you ever want to fish Ted let me know. I do have to report back to work at some point.


----------

